# Mk1 225 remapping



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi just phoned around for a remap stage 1 quote and what diff would this make

AmD 399 +Vat after remap 260 bhp
R-tech 250inc vat after remap 250 bhp
What price did you guys pay and what was the outcome bhp after map thank you........


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just go and see Vagcheck = looking at about 265bhp for I think £350+VAT but you would need to check that with them.

PM Wak or do a search on Vagcheck for info.

I did and it is much better than my first map

Charlie


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

not wanting to hijack this post but could someone please clarify stage 1? what is needed on your car for a stage 1?


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Stage 1 = Standard Car I believe!


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

so my car is standard sam and if i get a remap it will be 250-265bhp with nothing else done to it?


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

johnnyquango said:


> so my car is standard sam and if i get a remap it will be 250-265bhp with nothing else done to it?


Correct! I'm about to do the same thing! Looking at AMD and TTShop.. Both pretty reasonable!


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

Sam-K said:


> johnnyquango said:
> 
> 
> > so my car is standard sam and if i get a remap it will be 250-265bhp with nothing else done to it?
> ...


bloody hell. nice one cheers sam


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

yes


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

johnnyquango said:


> Sam-K said:
> 
> 
> > johnnyquango said:
> ...


Good isn't it! That's why it's such a popular thing to do!


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi there,

I had my 225 Quattro remapped (stage 1) by a company called DNA Tuning (http://www.dnatuning.com/) and I'm extremely happy with it!

I havn't been on the dyno, but it should be good for around 265-270? I feel a huge differnce compared to before and I can only recommend a remap.

One thing you need to change though, is your Diverter Valve. The OEM DV is to slow and mine gave up straight away. You can get one from Forge (http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... nc=product), try the yellow spring to start with.

Cheers!

Johnny B


----------



## fuzzedup (Mar 16, 2010)

I've got mine booked in for saturday, carnt wait. Just swapped over the dv to a forge but left the air filter as stock, as advised from the remap company. Fingers crossed saturday will be dry so i can give it a right womble !!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Just go and see Vagcheck = looking at about 265bhp for I think £350+VAT but you would need to check that with them.
> 
> PM Wak or do a search on Vagcheck for info.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Lee-G (Jan 2, 2011)

Had mine done 3 weeks ago. The bhp figure u get may not be anywhere near 260, could be around 240-250 peak. this is a peak value and is worth jack shi* if the set up is no good. Make sure u get a rolling road readout because believe me the torque and bhp curve is much more important than peak. My peak is only mid 240 but I have nearly 50bhp more at the start of the curve and the peak torque is up 81lbs. That's what important( I think ).


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Performance torque stage 1 £280 all in Inc forge dv. Really pins you in the seat, had the ESP step in whilst booting in 2nd gear


----------



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers guys l different gains to every own car will have to just look about thanks alot


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Just go and see Vagcheck = looking at about 265bhp for I think £350+VAT but you would need to check that with them.
> ...


+2


----------



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

Did u guys notice when mapped as it only as around 25bhp ?
Also is there allot of lag and does a map take the lag out ??


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

basky said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


+3


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

My car will be going for a remap after I back from my holidays


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

+4 for Vagcheck

You know it makes sense


----------

